# The Girls and Dogs =) ! Pics from today...



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures I just took of the girls...

Li'l Robin - What did you say!?!?!?









She is just too cute!



























The "mob"









Azriel lounging









Isabel (They always leave the stems of the Alfalfa, silly goats)









TYSON!!!


















Quincy


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That second picture of Robin looks a little like Yoda- and you're right, she's too cute.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Haha that last pic is hilarious!!! Great pics!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Haha that last pic is hilarious!!! Great pics!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Great pics! I love that third pic of Robin! She looks so inquisitive! I need to get my hands on some of those spools that most of you seem to have! :wink: Tyson looks like he's in jail. Poor little guy. :roll:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Sooo cute! I really like Robin.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Robin is a doll. I LOVE her! Oh Crissa I got the spools from out electric company, really easy!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Robin is so precious!  

That last pic is too funny! I have one similar with Libby at the State Fair!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just taking her pic when she decided she would stick her tongue out at me.... heehee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty lil' goaties!! And poor Tyson looks like he's just waiting for you to open that gate!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!! Your goats look great


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Great piccies...your goaties are so darn cute! 

Poor Tyson looks like a jailbird!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww they are adorable!!


----------

